# ispconfig 3 mit proftpd



## user72 (18. Juni 2009)

Ich habe hier in den Foren gelesen das proftpd für ispconfig 2 und pure-ftpd für ISPConfig 3 sein soll. Da einige user, mich eingeschlossen,probleme haben pure auf vservern zu starten wäre es doch hilfreich eine anleitung zu posten wie man proftpd unter ISPConfig 3 zum laufen bekommt. Einige haben dieses ja.

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8286&postcount=4


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2009)

Proftpd bietet nicht alle Funktionen, dass heißt selbst wenn Du es zum laufen bekommat werden diverse Einstellungen einfach nicht gehen bzw. keine Auswirkunegn haben. pure-ftpd läuft auch wirklich gut auf vservern, habe es bereits auf etlichen installiert. Wenn es Dein eigener Server ist, dann führst Du einfach die in diversen Threads aufgeführten Befehle zum setzen der policies aus (steht auch nochmal in der debian readme die im ispconfig tar.gz ist). Wenn es nicht Dein eigener Server ist, dann kompilierts Du ihn entweder neu oder nimmst die fertig kompilierten Pakete die es hier in einigen Thread gibt.


----------



## feelx (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo 

Ich finde es im prinzip etwas schade, dass pureftpd eingesetzt wird. ProFTPd bietet ein feature, welches ich benützt habe:
Und zwar ähnlich wie bei Apache-Server man .htaccess files anlegen kann, kann man bei proftpd ".ftpaccess" files anlegen. Damit kann man relativ einfach gewisse direktiven konfigurieren (allow stor, aber nicht dele, list, overwrite etc.).

Ich glaube, das geht bei pureftpd nicht.


----------

